

SKEME: A versatile secure key exchange mechanism for Internet (1996) [pdf] - read
http://www.dia.unisa.it/~ads/corso-security/www/CORSO-9900/oracle/skeme.pdf

======
ams6110
When did we stop getting scribd links for pdf postings?

~~~
dang
June 7.

